# getPlayList command being removed?



## wireddfw (Jun 9, 2011)

Using the HTTP command /info/getOptions, I am seeing that the getPlayList command is depreciated, and will be removed this month. Here is what the receiver is reporting:

"command": "/dvr/getPlayList",
"deprecated": true,
"description": "List of playable programs. Warning: This command is deprecated and is scheduled to be removed in June 2011."

Does anyone know what this is all about? Will it be replaced by a different command, or is DIRECTV taking away our ability to view and start recordings?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wireddfw said:


> Using the HTTP command /info/getOptions, I am seeing that the getPlayList command is depreciated, and will be removed this month. Here is what the receiver is reporting:
> 
> "command": "/dvr/getPlayList",
> "deprecated": true,
> ...


It is being removed and not being replaced. IP Control is being taken away from us and privatized for use only by DirecTV's apps and such.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can confirm that. Unfortunately DIRECTV has their reasons for doing this, and they are not likely to change.


----------



## wireddfw (Jun 9, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> It is being removed and not being replaced. IP Control is being taken away from us and privatized for use only by DirecTV's apps and such.


I don't doubt what you are saying... what is your source of this info? I'd like to read up on it.


----------



## wireddfw (Jun 9, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can confirm that. Unfortunately DIRECTV has their reasons for doing this, and they are not likely to change.


Source?


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> It is being removed and not being replaced. IP Control is being taken away from us and privatized for use only by DirecTV's apps and such.


It will be interesting to see how they "privitize" the IP control. It will obviously still need to be there for use by the iPad and iPhone apps. Time to break out WireShark....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

wireddfw said:


> Source?


Sorry, it must remain confidential. But I can assure you it is highly placed and extraordiarily knowledgable.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> It will be interesting to see how they "privitize" the IP control. It will obviously still need to be there for use by the iPad and iPhone apps. Time to break out WireShark....


They've done so by requiring encrypted keys to use the functions going forward.

You guys should check out the CE program if you want more info.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wireddfw said:


> I don't doubt what you are saying... what is your source of this info? I'd like to read up on it.


Check out the Cutting Edge section of this site.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> It is being removed and not being replaced. IP Control is being taken away from us and privatized for use only by DirecTV's apps and such.
> ________________
> I can confirm that. Unfortunately DIRECTV has their reasons for doing this, and they are not likely to change.


Is this in reference *all of IP control* or the getPlayList function?

Clarification is needed. This topic was linked to in another thread where someone wondering if it's possible to change the channel via ethernet.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

djrobx said:


> Is this in reference *all of IP control* or the getPlayList function?
> 
> Clarification is needed. This topic was linked to in another thread where someone wondering if it's possible to change the channel via ethernet.


Maybe they'll be nice and let us keep the function that allows us to change the channel but the way things are looking I really doubt it.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

If so, that's completely ridiculous. We've had serial control for ages. We finally have a more modern version of that, and now they want to take it away? 

I get that they want exclusivity on some functions for their iPad app, and possibly lock some things down to protect TMS guide data. But there's no good reason we shouldn't be able to have capabilities that were always there for the serial interface.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

djrobx said:


> If so, that's completely ridiculous. We've had serial control for ages. We finally have a more modern version of that, and now they want to take it away?
> 
> I get that they want exclusivity on some functions for their iPad app, and possibly lock some things down to protect TMS guide data. But there's no good reason we shouldn't be able to have capabilities that were always there for the serial interface.


You're preaching to the choir.


----------

